# How much does homemade raw feeding cost?



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Even if I fed Sunny purely the premade raw, Nature's Variety Instinct, I think it would be about $45.00; but I feed him some of that and also have some grain free kibble, for alternate meals -- etc. And for Sunny's size, I should be feeding around 5 ounces per day, split it 2 meals, or maybe 4.5 ounces, so costwise that's about right. I don't make my own --- heck, I hardly cook for myself, so this is much easier, esp. with a small dog.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

At UK prices, my two toys together cost about $20 - 25, including treats and extras. I would think that would be on the high side for one mini.


----------



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I spend nearly $4 a day on quality kibble for my 5 dogs (2 standards, a lab/hound and2 are 18# cairns ... kind of close to a mini size). it's about $1.70-1.80 a pound.

the cost to home cook/raw i'm coming up with through research and finding good pricing will be about the same or even a bit less! this is not just meat, but also factoring in yogurt, some cottage cheese and some pureed veggies and supplements. i'll be using ground meats/poultry and organ meats along w/ some being grind w/ bones in it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I calculate that feeding mine raw/home cooked comes in at less than 50% of the cost of even supermarket kibble - that includes the cats, and cat kibble is much more expensive, of course. But I also used to end up throwing dog food away - Sophy would enjoy the first few meals from a bag, then get less and less enthused until I gave in and bought a new bag. The smaller the bag the more expensive, and it goes stale very quickly. I love knowing exactly what they eat, they love every meal, and they are extremely fit and healthy. AND I am saving money to spend on doing fun things together! Win all around.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

I think your estimate of $40-50 a month on quality food for two sounds reasonable. We can feed our standard on that a month. Our toy can eat that amount in a couple months. Paul


----------

